# selective enforcement



## danalto

Hi, WR!  Da True Justice. Savon è un regista un po' esaltato, che deve girare un filmato all'interno di Camp Harmony, ex campo d'internamento di Seattle. Sta parlando agli agenti che devono provvedere alla sicurezza della sua troupe, dal momento che ha ricevuto minacce di morte, e racconta di come era prima quella zona: (è solo un abbozzo di traduzione!)

_"In quella zona la natura era stupendamente rigogliosa. Ma ora si è completamente trasformata. Non ci sono più coloni giapponesi. Ora qui abbiamo  - mi state ascoltando? Ora qui abbiamo un accampamento che... 
_
E prosegue:

*SAVON: 
What we have here is an encampment that's mutated into a low income settlement. A spot, one that's been targeted for selective enforcement, I'm sure.
SAVON:
Ora qui abbiamo un accampamento che si è trasformato in (zone abitative / alloggi) per non abbienti. Un luogo che è stato (selezionato? scelto?) per ???, ne sono sicuro.
*

Una delle agenti lo guarda un po' male e gli risponde:

JULIET: *Selective enforcement?* That's got a real liberal sound to it. You doing a piece on them or us?

E Savon si scusa, dicendo che si era preso troppe libertà...

Help...


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Selective enforcement means that the police will arrest some people (for  example the poor) and not others (for example middle class) for  violation of the same laws. It is a tactic to encourage the poor people  to leave.

For example, if an area is chosen for selective enforcement where immigrants have settled, it means that if they do the same thing everyday that other people do in other neighborhoods, they will be arrested while people in other neighborhoods are not arrested. It could be for speeding, parking their car on the road, jay-walking, almost anything. It is essentially harassment by the police.


----------



## danalto

AlabamaBoy said:


> Selective enforcement means that the police will arrest some people (for  example the poor) and not others (for example middle class) for  violation of the same laws. It is a tactic to encourage the poor people  to leave.



I got it, but I don't have the slightest idea how to translate it...


----------



## Holymaloney

danalto said:


> I got it, but I don't have the slightest idea how to translate it...


Ciao D !
Io ci provo (...lo so, lo so non ci becco mai ) che dici di  '...persecuzione selettiva...' ?????
Saluti


----------



## danalto

Holymaloney said:


> Ciao D !
> Io ci provo (...lo so, lo so non ci becco mai ) che dici di  '...persecuzione selettiva...' ?????
> Saluti



Non lo so, Holy... 
_(I'm thinking...)_


----------



## Holymaloney

danalto said:


> Non lo so, Holy...
> _(I'm thinking...)_


D, mi viene in mente anche la parola _*'coercizione'*_ ma non so se si può utilizzare nel tuo contesto...


----------



## danalto

Holymaloney said:


> D, mi viene in mente anche la parola _*'coercizione'*_ ma non so se si può utilizzare nel tuo contesto...



Could be, the question is that I didn't really understand the meaning, and I can't think of a right equivalent in Italian, yet...


----------



## gandolfo

Hi
my penny's worth

"giustizia selettiva"


----------



## danalto

gandolfo said:


> Hi
> my penny's worth
> 
> "giustizia selettiva"



It sounds right  
It could be...


----------



## johngiovanni

Forse: "L'applicazione selettiva della legge".


----------



## Benzene

Ciao *dan!*

Ti incollo parte del testo inerente al termine "selective enforcement".


*Selective enforcement *is the ability that executors of the law (such as police officers or administrative agencies, in some cases) have to select who they want to enforce laws against. The use of enforcement discretion in an arbitrary way is referred to as selective enforcement or selective prosecution.

Historically, selective enforcement is recognized as a sign of tyranny, and an *abuse of power*, because it violates Rule of Law, allowing men to apply justice only when they choose. Aside from this being inherently unjust, it almost inevitably must lead to favoritism and extortion, with those empowered to choose being able to help their friends, take bribes, and threaten those they desire favors from[...]

Direi che "*abuso di potere*" potrebbe starci.

Che ne pensi?

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## BarbaraLamb

Non lo so qual'e' il corrispondente in Italiano ma _enforcement_ significa ad esempio: fare rispettare la legge, to enforce the law (and in this case selectively).

EDIT: sono arrivata tardi !!! Haha.


----------



## johngiovanni

Certainly it's an abuse of power - this _applicazione selettiva della legge_. Credo che questa _imposizione selettiva _sia mostruosa!


----------



## gandolfo

Or of course there's "arresti selettivi" but I'm not so sure if it's on the right track.........


----------



## BarbaraLamb

gandolfo said:


> Hi
> my penny's worth
> 
> "giustizia selettiva"




Questa mi sembra la piu' vicina. 

*"Un luogo sicuramente destinato a giustizia selettiva"* ... 

...mah, forse.


----------



## johngiovanni

"Senza dubbio, un luogo scelto/ individuato per l'applicazione/ l'imposizione /  selettiva della giustizia/ legge"?


----------



## danalto

@Benz: bravo, era *abuso di potere* che avevo sulla punta della lingua!

Ma non sono ancora del tutto sicura, i consigli dei nostri amici natives sono decisamente più vicini all'originale...però non è italiano corrente!


----------



## alfio1

forse il termine tecnico è "discrezionalità", però se stai scrivendo i dialoghi per un doppiaggio credo che allo spettatore italiano non direbbe granché. :-(


----------



## danalto

alfio1 said:


> forse il termine tecnico è "discrezionalità", però se stai scrivendo i dialoghi per un doppiaggio credo che allo spettatore italiano non direbbe granché. :-(



Già...


----------



## johngiovanni

I am perhaps not following this, but "discrezionalità" sounds like a euphemism for prejudice.


----------



## alfio1

"un luogo che è stato scelto come residenza punitiva"?


----------



## alfio1

johngiovanni said:


> I am perhaps not following this, but "discrezionalità" sounds like a euphemism for prejudice.



Indica la possibilità teorica, che in Italia non esiste, per il pubblico ufficiale di scegliere quale reato perseguire.
In Italia vige "l'obbligatorietà dell'azione penale". Il pubblico ufficiale _deve_ perseguire _qualsiasi _reato di cui venga a conoscenza.


----------



## danalto

Ragazzi, ammetto che questa è una di quelle volte in cui non so che pesci pigliare, ergo...scusate se non rispondo a ciascuna delle vostre proposte, preferisco aspettare il momento in cui si accenderà !!!


----------



## alfio1

"residenza coatta".  Infedele ma rende l'idea


----------



## Gianfry

Ho trovato!
_Applicazione discrezionale della legge su base censitaria_

Scusa dan, non ho resistito! 

Il fatto è che è veramente tosta.
A quanto ho capito, si tratta di un principio ben noto negli USA, anche se non mi è chiaro nei dettagli.
Ma poi come tradurresti la battuta di Juliet? Forse può aiutarci...


----------



## danalto

Gianfry said:


> Ho trovato!
> _Applicazione discrezionale della legge su base censitaria_
> 
> Scusa dan, non ho resistito!
> 
> Il fatto è che è veramente tosta.
> A quanto ho capito, si tratta di un principio ben noto negli USA, anche se non mi è chiaro nei dettagli.
> Ma poi come tradurresti la battuta di Juliet? Forse può aiutarci...



 Sì, è tosta, ma ne usciremo anche stavolta!


----------



## AlabamaBoy

alfio1 said:


> Indica la possibilità teorica, che in Italia non esiste, per il pubblico ufficiale di scegliere quale reato perseguire.
> In Italia vige "l'obbligatorietà dell'azione penale". Il pubblico ufficiale _deve_ perseguire _qualsiasi _reato di cui venga a conoscenza.


 Anche qui, ma non è che il pubblico ufficiale fa sempre il dovere.  Talvolta, come si vede nel "True Justice" c'è l'abuso di potere. Speriamo di togliere questo tipo dall'ufficio...


----------



## Blackman

Un luogo scelto per la selezione arbitraria.
Un posto condannato a selezione arbitraria.


----------



## danalto

Blackman said:


> Un luogo scelto per la selezione arbitraria.
> Un posto condannato a selezione arbitraria.



Vedi che ti combinano le persone sveglie a mente fresca e magari dopo un buon caffè? 
Mi piace, grazie un milione, BM! 
_(ho dormito 3 ore e ho avuto gli incubi su questa sequenza...)_



alfio1 said:


> "un luogo che è stato scelto come residenza punitiva"?



Ancora non ne esco, ragazzi, sembra che io abbia trovato la chiave, e poi non funziona...
Sto rivalutando la proposta di alfio, ma sostituirei punitiva con coatta
Vedi qui CLIC!


----------



## Gianfry

Scusa, dan, ma "residenza coatta" significa tutt'altro. Non c'entra con il rispetto della legge, ed è il contrario di quello che si vuole ottenere (farli andare via)!
Che ne pensi di sostituire tutta la frase (A spot... I'm sure) con:
_Fra un po' cominceranno gli arresti mirati_
Resta il problema che non si capisce bene di cosa si parli. Forse si potrebbe aggiungere _per (farli sloggiare / buttarli fuori)._


----------



## danalto

Gianfry said:


> Scusa, dan, ma "residenza coatta" significa tutt'altro. Non c'entra con il rispetto della legge, ed è il contrario di quello che si vuole ottenere (farli andare via)!
> Che ne pensi di sostituire tutta la frase (A spot... I'm sure) con:
> _Fra un po' cominceranno gli arresti mirati_
> Resta il problema che non si capisce bene di cosa si parli. Forse si potrebbe aggiungere _per (farli sloggiare / buttarli fuori)._



Ci provo. Confesso di essere arrivata alla frutta.


----------



## Yulan

Ri-ciao, Dan 

I may be totally astray, of course, but don't you think that the answer he got can be a sort of wordplay on "selective enforcement"?

I mean: 

1) in precedenza si parla di "_coloni_ giapponesi" 
2) successivamente la poliziotta chiede: "il film riguarda_ loro_ o _noi_" (poliziotti); 
3) "settlement" significa anche "colonizzazione" o "insediamento di coloni"


_Savon_: "Quello che vediamo qui è un accampamento trasformato in un insediamento a basso reddito. Un posto scelto per una "*colonizzazione selettiva*", ne sono certo ..." 

_Juliet_: "*Selective enforcement"?* That's got a real *liberal sound to it*. You doing *a piece on them or us*?

In italiano si perde, chiaramente e completamente il doppio senso che ha nella versione inglese, ma forse può servire per capire il significato dell'espressione usata in questo contesto, voglio dire, non è una proposta per un'eventuale traduzione


----------



## AlabamaBoy

> SAVON: What we have here is an encampment that's mutated into a low income  settlement. A spot, one that's been targeted for selective enforcement,  I'm sure.
> JULIET: Selective enforcement? That's got a real liberal sound to it. You doing a piece on them or us?


_Savon: Ora qui abbiamo un accampamento che si è trasformato in alloggi per non abbienti. Un luogo che è stato destinato per la giustizia selettiva..
Juliet: La giustizia selettiva? Stai parlando come socialista. Fai un articolo nel giornale contro loro o contro noi?_

Quale doppio senso in inglese? Non credo che ci sia un doppio senso.


----------



## danalto

You're right, AB 

@TUTTI:
Dal momento che la sequenza è lunghina, se qualcuno ha piacere di sapere come ho risolto tutti e 5 i Threads che ho aperto tra ieri sera e stanotte, la manderò via PM.
Grazie di nuovo, ragazzi!


----------



## Blackman

AlabamaBoy said:


> _Savon: Ora qui abbiamo un accampamento che si è trasformato in alloggi per non abbienti. Un luogo che è stato destinato per la giustizia selettiva.._
> _Juliet: La giustizia selettiva? Stai parlando come socialista. Fai un articolo nel giornale contro loro o contro noi?_
> 
> Quale doppio senso in inglese? Non credo che ci sia un doppio senso.


 
Ah, meno male che AB c'è........

La frase che mi mancava era quella...._parli come un socialista ( comunista )..._


----------

